# How to sabotage your state's EV mandate... Why California Residents Suddenly Can't Charge Their Electric Vehicles



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

*Why California Residents Suddenly Can't Charge Their Electric Vehicles*

_California is suffering from a collection of naturally-occurring hazards. Extensive droughts have affected the state considerably, leaving many local government leaders to issue energy-conservation notices. As the Labor Day weekend begins, traffic will be even more troublesome than ever for California cities. The state is suggesting that locals don’t use their electric vehicles over the weekend since excessive charging might hinder the state’s power grid. _​​_This issue comes merely a week after California passed a bill that would eventually eliminate the sale of gas-powered cars. Now that the state is in an energy and resource crisis, using electricity to charge cars may interrupt California’s entire power grid. Alongside the ongoing drought, a heatwave is expected to occur in the state, forcing many to use their electricity to power their AC units. If millions of AC units extract too much energy, then immense pressure will be put on California’s power grid. To avoid a complete shut-off, the state urges those to refrain from electric-car charging during the Labor Day weekend._​​_The California Independent System Operator issued an advisory about restricting maintenance operations between August 30th and September 6th. This ensures that generators and transmission lines are all working properly as California residents start using excessive electrical amounts to power their air conditioning. The state’s ISO will also have alerts for residents to remind them to conserve their energy, though this might be difficult in a prolonged heatwave._​​_California ISO will send messages through Flex Alert to encourage people to reduce their energy usage. When a Flex Alert occurs, residents will be notified to conserve their electricity between 4 pm and 9 pm. Mid-day to evening is the most active time for California’s power grid, so the advisory would only last between those two times of the day. This advisory lasts into the nighttime to ensure that solar power can also be conserved since there’s less solar energy available later in the day. A Flex Alert will not be a mandatory instruction but an encouragement to guide Californians to help relieve stress on their state’s power grid._​​_What should California residents do when they receive a Flex Alert? The California ISO would like people to focus on their air conditioners first. Start by turning the thermostat up to 78 degrees or higher to avoid excessive use of their AC units. The alert will instruct those with EVs to avoid charging said vehicles as well as avoiding using any large electrical appliances. The easiest way to help conserve energy is to turn off all unnecessary lights like lamps or overhead light fixtures. If people can avoid using electricity during the daytime, that’ll significantly help overall energy conservation._​​_Though it’s essential for every American to think about energy conservation, some California residents are frustrated by the mixed messages the government has been releasing. Many point to the recent implementation of the electric-car bill that wants to ban the sale of gas-powered cars by 2035. If anything, the hypocrisy in government messaging shows how far the United States must go to change a power system that relies heavily on gas, oil, and other finite resources._​


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOl, yeah, I read that article this morning .... you can't dream this s..t up .......


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It is the duty of every body in the world to conserve, preserve, and recycle everything.

If everybody switched to electric, cars, stoves, heat, the power grid is not built to withstand that. There will be brownouts and blackouts. They are in the process in NJ upgrading high tension towers, going from something like 50k-100k volts towers and wires to 400k-600k volts, digging and pouring cement bases 30-70 feer deep.

NYC has banned all new gas hookups for residences wanting you to go all electric.

Then you have California with a $100B surplus should improve their infrastructure. Banning gas, pushing electric, then telling g you not to use it because it will cause a problem. And some areas it's 112°, 100°-106° not uncommon.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

All about controlling mobility and nothing else.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

_California is suffering from a collection of naturally-occurring hazards. _

Naturally Occurring Stupid Politians ? Sounds about right.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*GOVERMENT IN ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The People Are Screwed!!!!!!! Going To Be Hot Here Also. Wonder If Our Grids Will Handle It. Carry On!!!!!!!!














*


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Agree.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

tabora said:


> *Why California Residents Suddenly Can't Charge Their Electric Vehicles*
> 
> _California is suffering from a collection of naturally-occurring hazards. Extensive droughts have affected the state considerably, leaving many local government leaders to issue energy-conservation notices. As the Labor Day weekend begins, traffic will be even more troublesome than ever for California cities. The state is suggesting that locals don’t use their electric vehicles over the weekend since excessive charging might hinder the state’s power grid. _​​_This issue comes merely a week after California passed a bill that would eventually eliminate the sale of gas-powered cars. Now that the state is in an energy and resource crisis, using electricity to charge cars may interrupt California’s entire power grid. Alongside the ongoing drought, a heatwave is expected to occur in the state, forcing many to use their electricity to power their AC units. If millions of AC units extract too much energy, then immense pressure will be put on California’s power grid. To avoid a complete shut-off, the state urges those to refrain from electric-car charging during the Labor Day weekend._​​_The California Independent System Operator issued an advisory about restricting maintenance operations between August 30th and September 6th. This ensures that generators and transmission lines are all working properly as California residents start using excessive electrical amounts to power their air conditioning. The state’s ISO will also have alerts for residents to remind them to conserve their energy, though this might be difficult in a prolonged heatwave._​​_California ISO will send messages through Flex Alert to encourage people to reduce their energy usage. When a Flex Alert occurs, residents will be notified to conserve their electricity between 4 pm and 9 pm. Mid-day to evening is the most active time for California’s power grid, so the advisory would only last between those two times of the day. This advisory lasts into the nighttime to ensure that solar power can also be conserved since there’s less solar energy available later in the day. A Flex Alert will not be a mandatory instruction but an encouragement to guide Californians to help relieve stress on their state’s power grid._​​_What should California residents do when they receive a Flex Alert? The California ISO would like people to focus on their air conditioners first. Start by turning the thermostat up to 78 degrees or higher to avoid excessive use of their AC units. The alert will instruct those with EVs to avoid charging said vehicles as well as avoiding using any large electrical appliances. The easiest way to help conserve energy is to turn off all unnecessary lights like lamps or overhead light fixtures. If people can avoid using electricity during the daytime, that’ll significantly help overall energy conservation._​​_Though it’s essential for every American to think about energy conservation, some California residents are frustrated by the mixed messages the government has been releasing. Many point to the recent implementation of the electric-car bill that wants to ban the sale of gas-powered cars by 2035. If anything, the hypocrisy in government messaging shows how far the United States must go to change a power system that relies heavily on gas, oil, and other finite resources._​


You are right on.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

We need to take great care in here lest the Rules, the Whole Thing... however.

Ya CA has consistently proven itself very adept at shooting itself in one foot, then immediately shooting itself in the other.

Steady on.

Edit: Here's a link to another article.









California asks residents not to charge electric vehicles, days after announcing gas car ban


CALIFORNIA (WTVO) — With California’s power grid under strain due to extreme heat and high demand, the utility grid operator is asking residents to avoid charging their electric vehicles. Thi…




www.mystateline.com


----------



## Echo 225 (Oct 16, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> We need to take great care in here lest the Rules, the Whole Thing... however.
> 
> Ya CA has consistently proven itself very adept at shooting itself in one foot, then immediately shooting itself in the other.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

We really need a better energy policy relating to use.
We need something to help make cleaner energy and use less.
And we really need to decentralize it.
No monopolies. No cartels. Nobody taking "their" cut, taxes, fees.....
Well best wishes to us all


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

The thing I fear, but perhaps have come to accept, is that the slate is going to have to be wiped clean in order to bring about a true new renaissance... in energy and many other things as well. Those smart enough to have survived will realize that there needs to be a new, better way.

The sad thing is that it could be done now, but people just aren't willing to change... not voluntarily anyhow.

At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Well put.
And need to follow a new paradigm even if it requires a bit of sacrifice for a while.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Had to add to the mix...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*CALIFORNIA Rest in PEACE!!!!!!!*


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

California - the state where the childish game of red light/green light are played everyday by grown adults.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*What is next?? Electric Aeroplanes??*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *What is next?? Electric Aeroplanes??*











Electric flight


Discover how Airbus’ work in electric flight aims to lay the groundwork for future industry-wide adoption and regulatory acceptance of alternative-propulsion aircraft.




www.airbus.com












Electric Planes Are Coming Sooner Than You Think


Get ready to fly electric by 2026. Leading airlines are already onboard with the technology and are making plans.




www.afar.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tabora said:


> Electric flight
> 
> 
> Discover how Airbus’ work in electric flight aims to lay the groundwork for future industry-wide adoption and regulatory acceptance of alternative-propulsion aircraft.
> ...


*Sorry I asked.*


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm a believer in nuclear energy, it's clean. There is a concern of a melt down, and unfortunately it's drastic. Words can't describe. After 60 years of nuclear plants, the track record is pretty good. There should be unified worldwide standards of operating procedures, materials, and inspections to avoid another Chernobyl, and Russia's lack of......... Japan surprised me. Then after 70 years, we haven't solved the waste problem completely?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *CALIFORNIA Rest in PEACE!!!!!!!*


Sometimes I wonder if Lex Luthor had the right idea in Superman.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Honestly I’d leave. I really would. The incompetence is just striking. The powers at be want to create an alternative reality in the energy world but actual reality is not having it. So they have brought their taxpayers to the point of failing to deliver basic services needed for survival. So I say vote with your feet,


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

LouC said:


> Honestly I’d leave. I really would. The incompetence is just striking. The powers at be want to create an alternative reality in the energy world but actual reality is not having it. So they have brought their taxpayers to the point of failing to deliver basic services needed for survival. So I say vote with your feet,


I was born here in Kalifornia in 1950. I am now too old to be able to relocate, or I would.


----------



## RalphS (Jan 10, 2022)

tabora said:


> Electric flight
> 
> 
> Discover how Airbus’ work in electric flight aims to lay the groundwork for future industry-wide adoption and regulatory acceptance of alternative-propulsion aircraft.
> ...


They could use the propellers to generate more electricity....\s


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I'm a believer in nuclear energy, it's clean. There is a concern of a melt down, and unfortunately it's drastic. Words can't describe. After 60 years of nuclear plants, the track record is pretty good. There should be unified worldwide standards of operating procedures, materials, and inspections to avoid another Chernobyl, and Russia's lack of......... Japan surprised me. Then after 70 years, we haven't solved the waste problem completely?


You might find this an interesting read.
Thorium reactors


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

michaelnel said:


> I was born here in Kalifornia in 1950. I am now too old to be able to relocate, or I would.


Never Say Never... Never too old.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I have had several friends move out of Cali. To : Oregon Washington Montana Nevada (most move there) Arizona. These are big money taxpayers. That revenue is now lost. 

What I have trouble with is that our legislature no longer asks what the people want. They act on what they think we should have.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I will keep my comments to myself on this topic. I don't want to violate the no politics rule


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya let's be careful... me too. So far good enough, let's please keep it that way. 🍻


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, think we need to go back to the days, where people had common secens and less education. Looks like the two, do not go hand in hand.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Plan - B said:


> I, think we need to go back to the days, where people had common secens and less education. Looks like the two, do not go hand in hand.


Educated or not we are the victims of others poor decisions


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Plan - B said:


> where people had common secens and less education.


Some of the smartest (and best) people I know have several degrees and speak a number of languages. Nothing wrong with education. It's more about the choices an individual makes; those are what matter most.

As @Toon posted, *If you want to know what a person is really like, watch their actions and ignore the sales pitch.*


----------

